# best muscle car ever



## elmilitaro (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey what do ya'll guys think was the best muscle car ever?


----------



## elmilitaro (Nov 26, 2005)

In my opinion it was the old boss 429 Ford Mustang.


----------



## JCS (Nov 26, 2005)

Barracuda  



Ok, maybe it wasnt the best but its certainly the best looking. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Dodge Challenger, or possibly the Charger.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 26, 2005)

68 camaro with the 302 I think it was the rs or ss


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

I must admit my favourite is the insane Plymouth Superbird though 8)


----------



## JCS (Nov 26, 2005)

Thats my favorite too, second only to the 'cuda.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

Corvette '62


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 26, 2005)

my neighbour has 2 68 cuda 340's one ragtop one notchback both in a1 shape


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 26, 2005)

Nuff said....


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2005)

1970 SS Chevelle with the LS6 454

1969 Z28 Camaro with the 302.

1968-1970 Roadrunner with 440 6 pack.

1970 'Cuda or Challanger with 426 Hemi

1969-1970 Boss 429 Mustang

1972 Trans Am 455SD

1969-70 Boss 302 Mustang

1969 Vette 427 L88

1957 Chevy 283


----------



## MacArther (Nov 26, 2005)

El Camino, 1970 454 SS model. 450 horsepower from the get go. And ya gotta love the red styling with two thick black racing stripes going down the middle. Or, the Silver with two thick black racing stripes. I'll get a picture of this lovely machine soon, its on the other account on my cpu.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm not into cars as much as into aircraft but I do have a small collection of 1/32 *Bburago* model cars...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 27, 2005)

Umm, I am not a car expert, but isn't the 302 a Ford engine, not a Chevy? I though the Camaro came with a 350 in 1968.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 27, 2005)

The Shelby GT500 '67 is my favourite. The Stingrays aren't half bad either in my opinion - funnily enough the '67 is probably my favourite there too.


----------



## trackend (Nov 27, 2005)

Quad A4 
Defiantly the ultimate muscle motor 4 Liberator engines


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 27, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Umm, I am not a car expert, but isn't the 302 a Ford engine, not a Chevy? I though the Camaro came with a 350 in 1968.



They both had 302 engines.

Both were designed for the trans am racing series with Ford deciding to use it as a general production motor. Chevy on the other hand, decided to use it strictly for the Camaro Z28


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

The insanity of the Superbird prevails. 8)


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 27, 2005)

Cheddar, thats a nice pics. 

I also like the Daytona Charger.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 27, 2005)

JCS said:


> Barracuda
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe it wasnt the best but its certainly the best looking. 8)



OMG! I had one the same color - mine was a 340 but it was in mint condition. A Plymouth dealer paid me $500.00 to disply it on his showroom floor. My license plate was XCUDAX.

I also had a 69' GTX with a 440 Commando, 375 hp. I'll try to find pictures and scan them....


----------



## trackend (Nov 27, 2005)

Not far wrong there Les. Old Shelbys 427SC could give a Ferrari. F430 a run for its money on the straight not bad for a 40 year old motor.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

And all from a tiny British Sports Car, the AC Ace 







Cobra's certainly are incredibly impressive cars...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

I like the old Chevelles and Stingrays. Not a big car buff so I dont really keep up with them unless they are SUV's.


----------



## elmilitaro (Nov 27, 2005)

Didn't the U.S. tour around 2 custom made boss 429 mustangs during the vietnam war with an air intake so huge that they called it the bird catchers.  

I heard that only one survives after the first one was crushed by a crate afteer it was being unloaded from a ship.  


Also they would drive the mustangs on the decks of aircraft carriers just to show off the power they possessed.  


I heard they had over 1200 horsepower!! Can you believe it!  


But I'm not sure about it. Also the only one that survives is named the "sheriff".


----------



## MacArther (Nov 30, 2005)

Here is the beautiful Elky. Sorry folks, I could not find a red 1970 model with the stripes.

http://www.dealsonwheels.com/search/detailbig.cfm/Autos__ID/001095-200511-000038


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Although not strictly a muscle car, the Ford Fairlane Skyliner has always been a fave of mine. The Electric roof folding arrangement is on of the most beautiful and elegant mechanisms ive ever seen.


----------



## elmilitaro (Dec 1, 2005)

Gasp  

It's beautiful.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea it is, but with all that extra hardware, she was as slow as my Dead Grandmother on Valium...

The other 2 cars that really grab me is the 1970 Firebird 400 RamAir IV and the 1967 GT 500 Shelby Mustang (pD and Me).... Talk about muscle...

I used to own a 1970 Plymouth GTX Hemi... It was powered with a 426 Hemi with dual Carters... The car came with receipts of restoration, and I had the rest of the restoration completed... The original owners manual and the window sticker, which was laminated for safe keeping, made for some very interesting reading... 

The car sold for $3800 new, and the Hemi option was a mere $800 extra, the stripe package was $16 and the chrome fender liners were $4...

The engine dyno'd at 550hp, the tranny was a 727 Tourqueflite with 3:23 gears out back.... I ran fast 12's in the quarter mile with it, and it damn near killed me several times.... I sold it about 8 months ago to a collector... Here are a few pics of her prior to the underbody spray job, about 3 months before I sold it...

I miss the car very much, and curse my wife every other weekend for "encouraging" me to sell it....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

Damn Les, that is a beauty!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you... It was my pride and joy for over 6 years....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

I can see why. That is one sweet ride.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 1, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Yea it is, but with all that extra hardware, she was as slow as my Dead Grandmother on Valium...
> 
> The other 2 cars that really grab me is the 1970 Firebird 400 RamAir IV and the 1967 GT 500 Shelby Mustang (pD and Me).... Talk about muscle...
> 
> ...



Dude, you sold a cherry GTX with a hemi?!?! Are you retired now!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

Joe as u know, Im self employed, and working cause I like to work lol.... Yea I made out pretty good with the sale, and got a broken heart out of it...

I have my eye on a certain muscle car, to be named at a hopefully later date, at the moment... My wife said my eyes actually glossed over while looking at it....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 2, 2005)

Im really more into modern day cars, but f*ck I just love the GTO, my dad had a Challenger when he was about 17, he showed me pics of it she was a beaut, then he sold it to my Moms bro two days later he crashed the f*cking most beautiful automobile my dad ever owned. (Uncle Ross you P.O.S.)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 2, 2005)

That GTX looks sweet as a nut les...It would kill me to have to sell something that awesome...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 2, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Joe as u know, Im self employed, and working cause I like to work lol.... Yea I made out pretty good with the sale, and got a broken heart out of it...
> 
> I have my eye on a certain muscle car, to be named at a hopefully later date, at the moment... My wife said my eyes actually glossed over while looking at it....



I mentioned earlier I had a 69' GTX with a 440 commando and a Torqueflight as well - not as cherry as yours, but I loved that car. When I step on the gas and kicked the secondaries in it was so freaking loud pedestrians would jump into the air, women would drop their groceries and babies would cry!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> she was as slow as my Dead Grandmother on Valium...



LOL


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Dec 2, 2005)

GTO, 69 impala, charger, mustang,


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2005)

Urs was one hellova a car as well Joe... My High School car was a 1977 Dodge Charger SE with a 360 bored 30 over, topped with a Six Pack, running 4:11 gears out the ass, and Cherry Bombs on the pipes......

I know what u mean about loud....

I ended up wrapping that Charger around a tree in the snow.... Bald tires dont really have the traction required to pass someone driving 20 mph in a 35 mph zone do they???

And for the record guys, I posted pics of my GTX here many moons ago... Im surprised no one recalls seeing them....


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 2, 2005)

mopars ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2005)

I remember it les...I recall declaring a highly increased level of respect for you because of it, LOL seems so silly now...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Beautiful car, les. It's a damn shame you got rid of it.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2005)

I must have been asleep that day, or missed that post completely, Les. I would have remember that car. Sweet. 

I have to admit that my HS car was a freakin land yacht, a 73 Chrysler Newport Custom. 400 CID land yacht with an 8 track player! But you could hold a party in that car. I think I packed like 25 people in it once to go to the drive in. We had people in the trunk, back and front seat. It was nuts!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

My HS car was just a 1969 VW Bug. I loved that thing though. My dad unfortunatly sold it for $100.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

Ive had a primary school car, 3 secondary school cars and now im just waiting for my college car, which will probably be a mini 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

My friend, just bought a mini. It is red with white racing stripes, pretty nice looking.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

i outta get pics of all the tractors i can drive sometime .........


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2005)

So what about the fastest car anyones ever been in, at speed....

3 Stories.... 

Dads buddy... 1980something Porsche 911 Turbo, brought over from Germany... No emissions bullshit... Reworked engine... From a standing start, was pinned into the seat with severe gravitational forces, 4 seconds later look over at speedo and we're passing through 90 mph.... That car was the fastest 1/4 mile car I have ever been in.... 

Riding in my buddies Blower equipped GTO, on the Interstate, at 85mph... Then he engaged the Blower.... Next thing I know, Im pinned in the seat, watching the speedometer climb through 130mph... I later found out that we topped 155mph....

Ford Pantera.. Dads same buddy.... Engine completely reworked with Titanium parts up the ass.... No emissions hardware... MAJOR performance additions.... Get out onto Long Island Expressway at 12:30pm on a Sunday night... Dr. James Dana stomps on the accelerator while cruising in 3rd gear at around 80mph.... We ended up traveling in excess of 170mph, and the only reason we didnt exceed that was because the front end was literally lifting off the pavement, floating on a cushion of air.... 

That was the fastest I have ever been (in a car) in my entire life...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

I got to ride in the Dodge Viper prototype before they were introduced. I won a drawing for it at a 24 hr marathon that I was running in. They rep from Dodge took it out on the Autobahn and the hard top flew off we were going so fast. Later it was said that they had to do modifications to it, so that it would not happen again.

I also got to drive in a Ferarri Testerosa. That was pretty fast.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 4, 2005)

I've done a measly 110 MPH in my brother's Pug 306 while racing some dweeb. Safe to say we won 'cos the loser challenged us when he only had a 1.1! He thought he could beat us 'cos my brother's car is a diesel, he didn't pay attention to the 1.9 turbo next to the word diesel.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

145mph in my Dads friends Ford Sierra RS Cosworth...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 5, 2005)

Busted by the cops with my dad clocked at 160 MPH in Palm Springs one hot August night. He was driving a 1973 Datsun 240Z.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 5, 2005)

That must have been an expensive ticket evan...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

Yep, it was pretty funny actually. My dad was driving and we were just cruising along in the dark when we came upon a police roadblock. Well, I guess you can figure out why... They spotted us from the air and called ahead.

My dad's sister had to come bail us out of jail. It's funny now, but it wasn't then. I don't remember how much it was, but my dad was not happy paying it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Never gotten a speeding ticket in my life. Actually never gotten a ticket for anything in my life.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

I got one yesterday. In the car park that is...  80p for an hour!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

To me it is not worth it. I just drive the speed limit. If I want to drive fast then I go on the Autobahn and drive as fast as I can go. Which is only about 145kmh in my Grand Cherokee. It can go faster but not good for the SUV. It is not built for speed.


----------

